# Loud whining/groaning noise from power steering during cold weather?



## khous34 (Dec 21, 2010)

Every time is is below 40 degrees outside my cars seems to have a very obnoxious whining/groaning noise when I turn the steering wheel. It is more of a groaning noise than a whine but I can't seem to figure out why it does this. The fluid is at a perfect level and the color of the fluid is still clean. 

I had this same issue last winter and taken it to multiple shops to be looked at everyone seems to say the same thing, "This is a common issue in this year and model". Is anyone else having the same issue with 2004 Audi A6 (3.0 Quattro)!?!? I completely forgot about it during the spring and summer..now the cold came back and so is this annoying sound. It drives fine and does not show any tension to turning the steering wheel..

Someone please give me some input!:banghead:


----------



## audiudo (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine did this and I replaced the fluid. It could be that your pump may be on its way out. Or maybe you have some air in the system?


----------



## 86Franklin (Apr 5, 2008)

Its called aeration. That's why its groaning. Aeration causes cavitation on the pump "gears" if bad enough. It necessarily won't effect the steering until the cavitation gets bad enough and causes the pump to not move fluid effectively. So try bleeding the system first and if it doesn't do anything and really bothers you, change the pump.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mine does the same. The steering is fine so I just ignore it.


----------



## 2000b5mn (Aug 26, 2009)

What is the best way to bleed the power steering lines? I have this on my 04 Beatle. I've replaced the PS fluid with the synthetic stuff at $25/quart. It sounded perfect when i test drove. Next day started making the noise again?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Normally just turn the wheel from lock to lock a few times until it quietens down. If the noise comes back then its probably the pump.


----------



## 2000b5mn (Aug 26, 2009)

Why do you suppose it sounded fine after flushing out all fluid and putting new fluid in. Sounded perfect for a day then back to noisy. No leaking, fluid is at recommended level.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Not really sure about that tbh sorry.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i'm having the same problem, my car is getting the fluid flushed as i type this. i'll let you know if it comes back.

2003 3.0

edit: got it back, still making noises


----------



## 2000b5mn (Aug 26, 2009)

OK this has been driving me nuts. My wife won't drive it cause of how loud it is. I replaced the power steering pump again and it is not that. The belt seems like it is vibrating/moving a lot. I don't if this is normal or not. Nothing looks out of alignment like the AC compressor or alternator. The tensioner seems to move a lot with the vibrations also and when it is really bad, the tensioner is making noises. Possibly hitting against its end point? Do these tensioners go bad. should they vibrate very much?

Help!


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Belt moving a lot? Is one of your pulleys on its way out? 
When was the last timing belt job done (with water pump, pulleys, tensioner?).

I have the noise on a 2001 Allroad tiptronic. Getting ready to change the PS pump. How much work is? Good DIY write up somewhere?



2000b5mn said:


> OK this has been driving me nuts. My wife won't drive it cause of how loud it is. I replaced the power steering pump again and it is not that. The belt seems like it is vibrating/moving a lot. I don't if this is normal or not. Nothing looks out of alignment like the AC compressor or alternator. The tensioner seems to move a lot with the vibrations also and when it is really bad, the tensioner is making noises. Possibly hitting against its end point? Do these tensioners go bad. should they vibrate very much?
> 
> Help!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i should mention that after some driving the flush got rid of 90% of the noise. i'm very happy, it feels a lot smoother.


----------



## 2000b5mn (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok, the timing belt, water pump and tensionor where all replaced about a year and a half ago along with a new serpintine belt. So that's why i don't think it is the belt. I've read that the alternator pulley can go and cause a lot of vibration but mine seems fine. Turns freely, no wobble, same with the AC compressor. The belt really vibrates between the crank pully and the PS pully. I took the tensioner off yesterday and that pully seems fine also. Don't really know how to check the tensioner. Off course i can't turn the crank pully so don't know if that is OK. Could be a bearing going out on the Crank? i've felt the pulleys as they spin when running and nothing seems like they are off center or moving. I hate to just throw a new tensioner on and find out its not that either. Or maybe that's what i have to do? It just seems to me that something is causing the vibrations and tensioner to vibrate. I suppose i could try a new belt too. It's getting frustrating!

The Power Steering pump really wasn't bad to replace. On my Bug it is the lowest part within the serpentine belt path. Have to remove the under carige shield, but mine is already busted off so wasn't bad. have to remove 3 hex bolts with allen wrench and they come off easy. Leave the belt on and loosen them first, then remove the belt and don't forget to draw a diagram of belt path so you can get it back on correctly. 4 13mm mounting bolts that were all pretty easy to get at and the whole assembly comes down. 

I flushed my PS system with the Pentosin 11S synthetic fluid at $22.00 per liter. The stuff at the dealer is actually only $15 which surprised me, but of course that didn't fix my problem as i still have the bad vibrations at idle:banghead:


----------



## 2000b5mn (Aug 26, 2009)

Can the Timing belt and it's components like water pump and tensioner pully cause enough vibration to cause the crank pully to cause vibration in the Serpentine belt??


----------

